

Sideroller demo. Have fun. - Asmodeus
http://www.sideroller.com/

======
tree_of_item
Destroyed my browser. Chromium, Linux, 64 bit.

Flash has been having a lot of trouble with this combination recently.

~~~
SingAlong
Chrome dev build 4.0.266 on Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix (32bit) on Acer Aspire
One 150 works fine.

P.S: Flash videos seem to load pretty slow on Chrome though.

------
fendrak
The art is very cool, but the demo is entirely too easy. The "shooting"
feature's kickback allows you to fly, bypassing any obstacles. Unless this is
a feature, in which case the obstacles need to be designed with that in mind.
Other than that, pretty neat!

~~~
acronymble
Even easier, you can just click and drag yourself in telekinesis mode...

~~~
ajb
I just managed to crash it doing that: accidentally dragged myself too far
away from the 'world' and now the ball is just sitting in the middle of the
screen, spinning.

Thinking about it, maybe I've just put myself in orbit :-) It's a bit
difficult to see where down is, though, to get myself out.

~~~
ajb
Hah, figured it out: you can tell where down is by drawing stuff and watching
it fall.

------
nailer
Love the atmosphere of the game and the fonts, unfortunately the 'telekenisis'
feature doesn't work - I cannot move the giant rude watermelon or the small
brown box above it. Great start though.

~~~
nvn1
Neither can I.

EDIT: Doh! I wasn't clicking on myself first. Never underestimate the
stupidity of users.

------
mayobutter
The developer here. Just saw my page views explode from this link. Thanks for
the feedback (you're right - there's not much of a point, it's just a
playground). BTW, I'm also releasing the engine it's based on here:

<http://www.sideroller.com/wck/>

------
mmastrac
I stopped playing about 10 minutes ago, but my brain still thinks my monitor
is rolling left and right.

------
Mathnerd314
This site has been up for years, and never before been submitted? I should
scrape my history...

------
blhack
I think I may have achieved a stable orbit around the planet with the red
water. Fun game!

~~~
Asmodeus
The orbital mechanics seem to be accurate. Shooting up or down just causes
oscillations. To move up or down orbits, fire forward or backward.

If you fly too high the game breaks.

------
mattezell
Neat game... Thanks for giving me something to kill time with during this
holiday break :)

------
davidu
I think it made me nauseous playing. Pretty neat though. :-)

------
GoldenStake
the game breaks should you move yourself into the portal, at the house level
to the lava level, in telekinesis mode

------
dc2k08
cute game but what's wrong with using the cursors?

~~~
agazso
The cursor works too, but you can't reach Space easily that way. Probably it
advises to use A and D for control so that you can use your left hand for
keyboard and right hand for mouse.

On a second thought Up should work as space, and cursor keys would be fully
usable.

